# Television Documentary about DWAs



## tashadancona (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I work for a television production company in London and hoping to speak to a few owners of DWAs. 

Looking to find out about what it takes to look after these incredible animals.

If you don't mind sparing 10 minutes of your time please get in touch with me. 

Thanks very much!

Tasha


----------

